# DreamChi Summertime Dog Breeds Dessert Pillowcase



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

just finishing up another order for a client :] thought i would share this adorable pillowcase that fits standard size pillows 20 x 26. mm makes u want to cool off and eat some hehe. look how funny the chihuahuas look!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I love this, that's a really cute fabric! 

It's quite funny because my chis have a doughnut toy that looks just like this one and it was stuck on Rocky's nose one time just like that. :laughing5:


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

Really cute!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Well done this looks great!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

VERY VERY CUTE!!!! love the one with the donut nose.........lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Hahaha yes the donut one kills me lol. I have the drink one in one huge fleece material. Planning on making some blankets soon


----------

